# On a scale of 1-10, how attractive do you think you are?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10 with 5 being average, how attractive do you think you are? 


What numbers can mean. 


1-3. Basically you're pretty ugly. But the bright side is that hopefully you score a 10 on personality and social skills. 


4-6. You're an average looking fellow. You wouldn't be considered butt ugly but you woudn't be considered attractive either. 4 means you're pretty plain looking while 6 means you might be considered handsome but in a normal average looking way. 


7-8. You definitely have looks going for you. Are you drop dead gorgeous? Probably not. But yes you would be considered attractive (other then your parents) and by someone of the opposite sex (who isn't your girlfriend/wife only because they know you)


9. Holy sht you're very attractive!


10. You are a God/Goddess among mere mortals! Watch as thirsty men flock at the sight of your golden face and smile. Or if you're a man, watch as women stare at your amazing handsomeness. wtf did I just write?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Knowing that many people here have issues with themselves, many will give a very very low rating. 
Most people already underestimate themselves but on this forum it will be even worse.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

11. PC gaming master race.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

On that rating scale I would give myself a 6.

And now I feel very conceited, which is making me anxious, so I'm dropping that down to a 5.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

In Soviet Russia, numbers rate humans.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

7 or 8. If I had to pick one, I'd probably say 7. Maybe 8 on a good day. But of course peoples opinions on others attractiveness varies.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't really tell where to place myself. Except not very high up on the scale.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I give myself a 2...out of 100
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

well i don't know.. probably 6 or 5.. idk
my pics https://www.facebook.com/2michael.hamster/photos_all


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

3 or 4 I guess. I used to think of myself as a 2 when I was heavier, so it's a step up. I'm starting to get more of that angular jawline look instead of the round look, so hopefully I can be a 5 or 6 on the scale when I'm finished dieting.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

To men? Probably a 4 or something, overall.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

5 or 6


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I alternate between 3 and 4 but voted 3, cause I feel like that's the lowest. Like in a bad photo or on a bad day about a 3.

My score isn't really based on how I view myself, more just how I'd place myself compared to other women. Aside from my nose, most of my personal dissatisfaction comes with wanting to look more androgynous though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Very low. Some days I think I look good, but then I remember I don't.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Number 4.


----------



## BullyPatrol (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm ugly as hell...so I choose 1.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

To all of those who voted 1: You may feel like a 1, but the likelihood of you looking like a 1 out of 10 is very low.



Mr. Pepe said:


> Number 4.


Don't be sad Pepe. Not trying to be nice or anything, just being honest here... By looking at your pictures you're much higher than a 4. You're more on the attractive side than the unattractive side. You're also quite built which should automatically give you some extra cred.



Mike555 said:


> well i don't know.. probably 6 or 5.. idk
> my pics https://www.facebook.com/2michael.hamster/photos_all


6 seems about right.



binckie said:


> Knowing that many people here have issues with themselves, many will give a very very low rating.
> Most people already underestimate themselves but on this forum it will be even worse.


You're spot on. Wouldn't expect anything less from SAS though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wanna say 0 but 1 I guess since that is the lowest number. On my best day I'm a 2 maybe.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

In man-mode, probably about a 3. I have weirdly misaligned features and too many abortive feminine characteristics. I'm a good height and weight, though, which is why I don't rate myself lower.

In girl-mode, I feel like a 1, but I might be able to claw my way up to a 2 with the right clothing/makeup. But it doesn't really matter because my anatomy effectively makes me a 0.

In man-mode I can occasionally talk women into dating me because I have a decent personality and I'm not a dirtbag.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

3.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

4 or 5 or something like that


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

3.8


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

5 guys at 1? Oh really? 
As for myself I'd say I am a 6.5, voted 7 tho because I haven't exactly taken care of my looks in the past years so I could easily be a 7 with a bit more work.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I voted 2, but that may be too generous. Unfortunately, I don't have a wonderful personality or good social skills to help compensate for my looks.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm an 8. All my life, people have always called me attractive, and I've been flirted with every time I go out to a social establishment.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

2. I would consider 1 deformed.


----------



## FreeUC (Nov 21, 2014)

7ish, but I've never been officially rated.. heh. Could be less though, I've read in an article we overrate ourselves physically. I've also read we underrate ourselves as well though, in a different article, so maybe who knows.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I gave myself a 2. I felt like being nice to myself.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

3-4.

The only reason why I have a boyfriend is because of my personality.

I'm basing this on how I see myself compared to other women and how much attention I've gotten over the years. It's not possible to be objective though, but I know that I'm not very attractive.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I think that depends on the day.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess overall I feel like an 8 if we are talking from head to toe. Much of my insecurity has always stemmed from life experiences and how i see my self within. I think the reality is how we see our physical selves, isn't how different individuals will see us anyways. Personality and behavior can also really ruin your appearance by making you appear stiff, hunched or 'smaller' if your self-esteem is terrible.

If I was to fault myself, I would say. I could have a couple more inches in height and be 6 feet, have a slightly broader shoulder frame naturally and better posture.

I notice a lot of socially anxious people, even if they might have objectively nice or above average features to me, they might be more predisposed to being 'underweight' looking, having that 'skinny-fat' look, showing poor grooming skills/hygiene and bad posture. (lower cross/upper cross) It took me a long time to accept I deserved to wear nice clothes.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

A 4 or 5, I guess. That may actually be too high, ffs, idk. My self-image just tanked, years ago, and I've been told I don't "see" myself for who I really am because of that. So I put down 4 or 5 because it's average, or slightly below. I've thought about posting my pic on one of those rate me, or am-I-hot sites but I just don't feel like dealing with all the hate I might get lmao.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd think like a 3.5, maybe.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't use a scale to rate looks, I just know I'm not attractive full stop.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I consider myself a 3 i would give me a 1 but blue eyes push me to a 3 maybe i have no idea


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Overall I would rate myself a 6.0. 

Maybe a 6.5 on a good day and a 5.5 on a bad day.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

-273.15


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

I voted 4 but I would probably be a 6-7 if I had to motivation to lose weight


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ask some one else what rating they think you should have. a nice person. theyll tell you without the unbiased low self opinion you have about yourself.

in the past it would have been a low number.... but then i did nothing to help myself. now i have and so ive raised it up a good deal. and had compliments from severe numbers of people now. not gonna label it a stupid number tho


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't do the poll thing because on a good day I look in the mirror & say "Damn you're a good looking guy". On not so good days I say "Meh"... Okay so if you take the average I am a 7.5


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

indielife said:


> Don't be sad Pepe. Not trying to be nice or anything, just being honest here... By looking at your pictures you're much higher than a 4. You're more on the attractive side than the unattractive side. You're also quite built which should automatically give you some extra cred


Number 4 is average looking. I am that. Being built like a bull is irrelevant.

And being sad is an understatement to what I truly *feel* currently.


----------



## Tattie (Nov 29, 2014)

0


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

6. When I look my best, my face looks normal, but I'm very tall and skinny. Could probably go up to a 7 if I worked out a lot, but unfortunately going to a gym is not possible for me (sa) and I simply don't like working out anyway


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

whoever chose 10, lolllllz


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

McFly said:


> lol no, way too low for the both of you.


Accurate unbiased assessment from quite the pool of one. I like to think of myself as quite the SAS intellectual though. XD


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

reaffected said:


> 3.8


You forgot the 1 in front, 13.8/10. There we go fixed it for you, now its more accurate  Silly Silly


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

On an everyday basis, probably a 6. Having a baby-face may attract attention, but not quite the attention I'd hope for from women.

If I clean myself up with more exercise plus grooming and clothes, I feel like I could go up to a 7.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

0.1


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

can't be more than 4 if you're somebody who really appreciates the kind of features that I have (and those people are in a small minority), to most people, if you compare me to others I'd be a 2 most likely.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

reaffected said:


> 3.8


You're kidding me right :lol ? You're way higher than that


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No appropriate option for me


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitely a 6. On a good day, 7.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a Millenniummanly 10. No doubt.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Face: 4. (Though based on how I've seen others rate themselves around here, I'm probably being far too generous. :/ )

Body: 2-3. Probably closer to a 2 (again, based on comments I've seen around here).

I'm not sure how to average those out since my body _really_ skews the rating against me. :/


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

a generous 6
i have nice assets though and not fat so that might help


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Infinite Isolation said:


> Number 4 is average looking. I am that. Being built like a bull is irrelevant.
> 
> And being sad is an understatement to what I truly *feel* currently.


WTH dude
I am not gay, but you are for sure more than a 4!
LOL
Seriously.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a very special kind of attractive.
It's just too much for a primate brain to handle.
Poor primitive species, it's cute though how they think that they are so advanced.
Like a dog puppy trying to climb stairs up. AWWWW!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Infinite Isolation said:


> Number 4 is average looking. I am that. Being built like a bull is irrelevant.
> 
> And being sad is an understatement to what I truly *feel* currently.


Yeah, it's all about that mysterious "confidence" anyway.
Wish I had accepted that earlier in my life.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

atm, 4 or 6 depending on observer preference I would guess. I have certain visual characteristics that are polarising I suspect.

If there were an adjustment for age, would possibly sneak an extra point.


----------



## Bundleofnerves (Sep 28, 2015)

7-8


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

8.

Slight onset of pattern baldness and my complete abandonment of any sort of physical activity over the past 1.5 years prevents me from being a 10.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Yeah, it's all about that mysterious "confidence" anyway.
> Wish I had accepted that earlier in my life.


Thank you for understanding..

Also..

Social Anxiety in itself decreases any kind of decent attractiveness you may have if you're a man. Consider yourself masked and less valuable in the dating market/atractive scale.

It is what it is.

How can you expect to be attractive to someone of the opposite sex or anyone in general with Social Anxiety negating all of the attributes or values you must have to be attractive in the first place. (Confidence, drive, motivation, goals, Financial resources, sociable skills, witty, humor, etc) it goes on and on.. If you can't see this you need to take off the goddamn blindfold and stop being foolish people.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Infinite Isolation said:


> Social Anxiety in itself decreases any kind of decent attractiveness you may have if you're a man.


It doesn't make us women very attractive, either.

Guys don't tend to go for the girls who are so avoidant and scared to talk to them that the only conclusion those guys can reach is, "She must just be full of herself. I bet she's all entitled and high maintenance. Look at that, she's rejecting me without even giving me a chance. Plus she seems pretty bland and boring. I'll go find somebody who's a lot more spontaneous and isn't so stuck up." (I had a guy online reject my friendship once because I _wasn't spontaneous enough_. I have also gotten that accusation of "not giving guys a chance" simply because I'm too anxious--never mind that they haven't shown interest in me, anyway! How do you even reject somebody who isn't interested in you?? :| )

I keep getting told around here that SA in girls isn't detrimental and some guys even go for it, but I'll be damned if that's been my personal experience even ONCE in my life. All I've gotten for my SA is the insistence that I'm either lazy/malingering, I'm boring beyond words, or worst, I'm some kind of snob who thinks I'm better than everyone else. (Including right here on SAS, people--mostly male--have accused me of this--_"You're not anxious, you're just stuck up!"_)

Not once has anyone _*ever*_ thought my anxiety is "cute." :blank Far from it. *Seriously, I have no idea where anyone gets the idea that SA in ANYONE is ever considered a good thing or even a neutral thing. It's not. It's always a bad thing.
*
Even most of those guys who insist they themselves would love a nice anxious girl to settle down with don't _really_ mean it--what they want is a _nice, *attractive, shy* girl_. Not an unattractive, avoidant wreck like me or some of the other women around here.

I know this will all be utterly ignored (probably with some kind of dumb joke meme :roll --at the very least I _read_ what I'm replying to, and try to put thought into a response), but I'm sick and tired of people who aren't in my shoes telling me my SA can't be that big of a deal when it comes to attracting others. It's probably the biggest thing, even including my lack of good looks, that keeps guys--that keeps EVERYONE--away.*

SA is not attractive. Not even to other people with SA.
*


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I honestly don't know, :/ . Anywhere from a 4 to a 7 depending on the person, perhaps...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If I didn't sound and act so dumb and didn't have a weird voice, I'd probably be more attractive. 

Anybody who knows me irl knows that I often say crazy stupid stuff because it's fun. But when i'm around girls, I instantly freeze up because to me, the concept of normal does not compute. The only reason why I have "homies" is because I say crazy stupid stuff but when im around girls, my mind goes into oh **** be serious mode. And that mode does not compute so I just stand there like a statue. 


SA around women sucks.


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm probably pretty good looking for an ugly person (3).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7-8? I don't know. Self esteem is about a 4. Whenever I see someone that is looking at me, I always think to myself that they'd get sick of me real quick, run for the hills, she's a red flag so I don't think of myself as "very desirable." So there you have it, not desirable in the personality department, just OK in the looks. A lot like fast food. Tastes great, doesn't do any good for your health. Might give you diarrhea of heartburn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> 7-8? I don't know. Self esteem is about a 4. Whenever I see someone that is looking at me, I always think to myself that they'd get sick of me real quick, run for the hills, she's a red flag so I don't think of myself as "very desirable." So there you have it, not desirable in the personality department, just OK in the looks. A lot like fast food. Tastes great, doesn't do any good for your health. Might give you diarrhea of heartburn.


 Hmmmm. I don't know. Personally, I'd get tired of basically anyone because I'm not a people person at all but you seem pretty cool to me. Intelligent, witty and interesting. I think you'd be about as desirable as anyone.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Even most of those guys who insist they themselves would love a nice anxious girl to settle down with don't _really_ mean it--what they want is a _nice, *attractive, shy* girl_. Not an unattractive, avoidant wreck like me or some of the other women around here*.
> 
> SA is not attractive. Not even to other people with SA.
> *


Totally agree. People are confusing the fact that men might still give a SA girl a chance with how SA affects that girl's attractiveness. Sure, lots of guys will give SA girls a chance, but only if they're not succeeding with girls who are more cheerful, bubbly, and out-going, or girls who are at least sweet and nurturing, if shy.

Men will avoid girls who are withdrawn and anxious if they have other options exactly the same way women will avoid men who are withdrawn and anxious if they have better options. Women _might_ be pickier than men when it comes to shyness/introversion/SA but to claim that guys just don't care about fun, vivacious, bubbly personalities in girls is delusional. And if guys are less picky about those traits, it's only because they care _more_ about a woman's appearance than women care about a man's appearance.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cat.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I keep getting told around here that SA in girls isn't detrimental and some guys even go for it, but I'll be damned if that's been my personal experience even ONCE in my life. All I've gotten for my SA is the insistence that I'm either lazy/malingering, I'm boring beyond words, or worst, I'm some kind of snob who thinks I'm better than everyone else. (Including right here on SAS, people--mostly male--have accused me of this--_"You're not anxious, you're just stuck up!"_)
> 
> Not once has anyone _*ever*_ thought my anxiety is "cute."


These guys are mistaking coyness for SA, which are two different things. They think if a girl is being coy, that means she has SA. Evidently, they haven't witnessed true SA in girls.



> *Seriously, I have no idea where anyone gets the idea that SA in ANYONE is ever considered a good thing or even a neutral thing. It's not. It's always a bad thing.
> *


I disagree that SA is always a bad thing. It has made me more empathetic towards others and their feelings. I try not to hurt others, because of my history of SA, I know how badly it can feel to be put down or be ignored.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Guys can go up/down up to 4 points based on how bada** they are. You can be good-looking but have SA and then women will lose interest. You can be slightly below average looking and have lots of charisma and charm and hot girls will be all over you. Women don't have that luxury. They can try to boost their looks with makeup and a sexy wardrobe but that's about it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a stupid question actually...

whatever rating you think YOU are, some one else will say its higher, some will say lower, some will agree with your self evaluation , some wont.

so if you get lots of different sterile numerical ratings from different people. you will only end up confused.... depending on what mindset ( which is liable to change with mood etc) you you fixate yourself on the lowest numbers and use that as the defeating self -fulfilling prophecy, beat yourself up more, ... and forget about the good ratings.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know. Personally, I'd get tired of basically anyone because I'm not a people person at all but you seem pretty cool to me. Intelligent, witty and interesting. I think you'd be about as desirable as anyone.


I humbly thank you, though I am not everyone's cup o' tea. I'll just go with the generic saying that each person is different. And they are. Whatever kinks you have might not be the same as others, people fulfill different niches even with each other. I think about this a lot since being dumped.










PS. Amelie is a great movie.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

in my opinion, ratings are subjective but stats are more reliable - as a 29 year old virgin i'm confident to say that i'm a hard 1


----------



## kelley421 (Dec 27, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> This is a stupid question actually...
> 
> whatever rating you think YOU are, some one else will say its higher, some will say lower, some will agree with your self evaluation , some wont.
> 
> so if you get lots of different sterile numerical ratings from different people. you will only end up confused.... depending on what mindset ( which is liable to change with mood etc) you you fixate yourself on the lowest numbers and use that as the defeating self -fulfilling prophecy, beat yourself up more, ... and forget about the good ratings.


:agree


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually don't know because the scale broke.


----------



## ibrahim (Dec 24, 2015)

i gave myself a 10 just being honest to people! jk i gave myself a 2


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Like a 4. Really short and skinny, big head, weird voice. I have a pretty strong jawline but it just doesn't look good on my short skinny frame. If I actually dress up nice, I can be elevated to a 5.

My face has definitely aged over the last 4 years but my body hasn't changed at all.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't participate in this one, there's no 0.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

im a 10
in binary


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

5. Not hideously ugly but I can count the number of women attracted to me on one hand.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Probably a 3. Maybe a 4 with makeup and good clothes.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Mom says I'm a 10!


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Solid 4 when in the dark.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Look at us. Judging ourselves with arbitrary means. This is what we have become. Does it really ****ing matter?


----------



## samseta (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm attractive with make-up on ...I would say a 9. If I wash my face, I consider myself a 2. Being a drug store beauty doesn't mean much since it is fake beauty. 
Nothing really makes up for the awkwardness and lack of social skills. 

I live with a quiet sadness...aloneness. Wish there was magic cosmetic for that. 
At work I have to pretend to be someone else to get along.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd say 7. I've had hot girls tell me I'm cute and ask why I don't have a girlfriend. I'm guessing cute is one step down from hot so 6-7. I've gained a lot of muscle since then and grew my hair long like a rock star(jet black) so that's why I say 7 instead of 6.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd give myself a 3, but that might be too generous.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> 1-3. Basically you're pretty ugly. But the bright side is that hopefully you score a 10 on personality and social skills.


Sounds about right.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

8/10
I'm almost unrecognizable from my high school days. And I was UGLY back then. Puberty did me good.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd say 6. I'm fairly above average because I'm not overweight and my body is toned. I took points off for things like not so good skin, flat chest, and bigger nose.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

4


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

today? a 1.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Like a 3 or 4. 

You know you're ****ed when you peak at 12.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

My aura makes me as attractive as the sun. It's just too hard to keep looking at me.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

2


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

3.14159 / 10


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6, perhaps a 7 or 8 if I really cleaned up


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe a 6 on a good day.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if you are a virgin at age 29, you know you are a solid 1


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

NerdlySquared said:


> You forgot the 1 in front, 13.8/10. There we go fixed it for you, now its more accurate  Silly Silly


Pshhhh. Didn't we just have this talk... I know I hid >< Thank you? I guess...lol, you'll get it. Silly



SaladDays said:


> You're kidding me right :lol ? You're way higher than that


No way! I'm 200% objective here.



coeur_brise said:


> PS. Amelie is a great movie.


Amelie is my favorite movie :yay agreed!


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

The way I'm feeling about myself now: 3/10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think that I am pretty attractive. I'm tall, I'm fit, I have tan skin and light eyes and long hair. I think that men tend to be intimidated by me and rarely do they show me that they like me until some time has passed.

I feel like I've made many superficial connections with men over the past 4 years and I have no problem attracting one but they usually end up being very...passive and fearful. And it doesn't help that I myself am shy as even when a man makes an advance on me, me feigning ignorance does not help the situation.

It usually takes a long time for a man to open up to me and only when he's confronted with pressure to overcome his inhibitions.

I think that I have no problem regardless of their personalities; shy, outgoing, insecure or confident.

I think that luckily for us women, men from all different walks of life still find a way, because where there's a will; there's a way.

I just wish that this whole process didn't take so..._long_. I have no patience whatsoever; I have dwindling faith when it doesn't mainfest itself so clearly in front of me and I know that's my problem.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i cant tell. its hard to judge ourselves. i would say like a 4.75 i changed my mind. im worst looking then i thought i was and just realized it.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

2/10. My body isn't too bad but my face/hairloss ruins it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.9854546+


----------



## defeated (Jun 6, 2015)

2/10 for me. I'm fairly revolting, personality isn't much better in my own opinion. All I can say is thank **** I don't use social media.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

lol double post


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably a 5 on a good day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

0.2 I'm being nice to myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thtmansam (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmmm maybe like a 6.75 to some I may be a 7 but it doesnt matter to me if I don't have the confidence to do anything with it

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

A solid 1 no question.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

About an 8, which makes my natural and nurtured distant and stoic social tendencies especially frustrating.

I'm pretty sure I could be successful in dating and relationships, but I'm not really willing to put myself out there because it's outside my loner comfort zone. I don't think I really want to be so aloof and stoic, but I'm too used to it at this point. Any time I do make a little effort to work on a social life, I get a little anxious about letting people in to my world, a world I've shut off from the outside world for so long.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it's time to downgrade to a 1, from 2.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm easily a 5. No more, no less.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

3


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm still a 2. On the plus side I have ambition and a fairly decent job. On the other side I am still...well me...so nothing to love or like about me


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm... hard to say. I know I'm not ugly, but I'm not Hollywood either.

I'd say I'm a 6. 
6.5 maybe.
Perhaps even a 7 when in great shape. Which I'm not atm btw haha!


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


Yeah I always felt like I was 0-10 but tried to be a bit more optimistic here...but for me I am less attractive than I try think.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


This article doesn't say how many people chose pictures that were digitally altered to make them look less attractive and acts as if that that information has no value.



> The researchers took pictures of study participants and, using a computerized procedure, produced more attractive and less attractive versions of those pictures. Participants were told that they would be presented with a series of images including their original picture and images modified from that picture. They were then asked to identify the unmodified picture. They tended to select an attractively enhanced one.


It just says that people "tend" to think better of themselves. Well, what about the people that aren't part of that tendency? I'm guessing a lot of those people suffer from depression, anxiety, low self-esteem, and BDD. The very people filling this forum. It's entirely possible that this forum is filled with people who would have chosen an image that looks worse than they actually do and that the study is more accurately a measure of optimistic vs pessimistic mindsets. In that case, as there _tend_ to be more optimists than pessimists, this article would just be projecting a tendency of one group of people onto another group.

There's also the consideration that people tend to think in stereotypical ways, remembering broad outlines but fewer details. If the images were airbrushed to remove flaws (as flawless faces tend to be more attractive) then it's possible people are recognizing the airbrushed faces faster simply because there are fewer facial details to evaluate.

With all the people claiming 0s and 1s and 2s and negative numbers in this thread, it seems highly unlikely that their self-image is being modified in an upward direction. Many people are, in fact, much more critical of their own appearance than other people are and consider themselves much less good-looking than other people would rate them. The claim that this tendency is universal, as this article suggests, is fallacious.

But I'm sure the author believes it's an objective piece of work.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've thought of myself anywhere between 2 and 5.


----------



## iamthewill (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd probably give myself a 7? Maybe stretch to an 8. I know I could improve but I'm pretty confident with myself. But def not a 10 confident.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

